# Gear Depot



## Woundedwarrior81 (Jun 30, 2016)

How many of you used G.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 30, 2016)

Glutamine?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 30, 2016)

Or G as in GABA?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 30, 2016)

Garcinia Cambogia?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 30, 2016)

Or are you talking about Ganga?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2016)

Moved the thread to the appropriate forum.   



Cardinal chill out bro. Hes not asking for a source here.


----------



## Woundedwarrior81 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sorry should should of been to the point Gear depot supplements. I know everyone hates eroids. He was on there years ago and left because they rate you by how much you pay. I was just wondering if anyone has ever used his gear?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 30, 2016)

Got some from a buddy several years ago and at 750 mg a week my test levels came back at 435 NG/dl after 6 weeks, and the vials were all filled to different levels 7 to 9 cc. Mot 1 was a full 10
Live and learn.  
I recommend you keep looking and learning.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2016)

They are on PM too. Enough for me to avoid. Good info Rusty


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 1, 2016)

I love grape soda


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2016)

The have a website a big no no!

I thought they got busted a long time ago I guess I was wrong.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 1, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> The have a website a big no no!
> 
> I thought they got busted a long time ago I guess I was wrong.



What do u mean bro? Websites prove legitimacy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2016)

No but I've been to Home Depot


----------



## Yaya (Jul 1, 2016)

Scoop depot


----------



## goodfella (Jul 2, 2016)

Emailed them once, probably 5 years ago and guys were d*cks. Then heard a bunch of ml's were always missing from vails and just garbage comments.


----------

